# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Unterschiede in der Wirksamkeit verschiedener ADT-Wirkstoffe

## rolando

Auf Vorschlag von Georg hier der neue Thread:

Wenn es um die bessere/beste Wirkung der angebotenen GnRH-Analoga/GnRH-Antagonisten geht, wird es sicherlich individuelle Unterschiede geben. Ich habe gelesen und bei mir selbst erlebt, dass die Wirkstoffe im Einzelfall das Testosteron nur ungenügend oder auch überhaupt nicht abzusenken vermögen. Durch den Wechsel auf einen anderen Wirkstoff funktioniert's dann meistens. Gründe dafür sind mir bisher nicht bekannt.* 

Deshalb unbedingt wichtig: 
Bei Einleitung einer ADT nach entsprechender Zeit (ca. 4 Wochen) den Testosteronwert bestimmen lassen!*

In der Diskussion um die effektivste und nachhaltigste Absenkung des Testosteronspiegels dürfte der GnRH-Antagonist Degarelix (Firmagon) wohl einen vorderen Platz belegen. Dieser Wirkstoff führt zur schnellsten Senkung auf Kastrationsniveau innerhalb von max. zwei Tagen (nur eine Orchiektomie wirkt noch schneller), ein anfängliches Flare-up des Testosteronspiegels wie bei den GnRH-Analoga gibt es nicht und Microspikes/Mikrosurges sind nach meinem Kenntnisstand ebenfalls nicht vorhanden. Außerdem sollen anscheinend lt. Studienlage kardiovaskläre Nebenwirkungen etwas seltener vorkommen als bei den anderen Präparaten. Als Nachteil ist erstens die Verfügbarkeit eines nur 4-wöchigen Depots zu nennen (d.h. man muss in 28-tägigen Intervallen spritzen) und zweitens die doch bei vielen Anwendern nur schwer tolerierbaren, zum Teil heftigen Nebenwirkungen. 

Vielleicht kann hier jemand auch Hinweise auf Studien liefern, welche vergleichend die unterschiedliche Wirksamkeit der verfügbaren Wirkstoffe untersuchen.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

Deine Beschreibung von Degarelix kann ich bestätigen, nur hatte ich die schweren Nebenwirkungen nicht. Ich habe nur Degarelix genommen und deshalb keinen Vergleich zu Lupron. Die Hitzewallungen waren zu bemerken, aber nicht sehr oft und nicht so stark wie von anderen Patienten beschrieben. Die anderen Nebenwirkungen waren so wie sie von Lupron und Co. bekannt sind.

Unangenehm ist die monatliche Spritze. Man braucht auch einen Arzt der 15 Minuten Geduld aufbringt um die Spritze zu verabreichen. Das Pulver löst sich nur schwer auf und es darf nur "gerührt und nicht geschüttelt  :L&auml;cheln: " werden. Man muss sich merken, wo die letzte Einstichstelle war damit diese nicht wieder verwendet wird. Die Verhärtung ist nach einen Monat nicht vollständig weg.

Es dauert auch relativ lange bis sich nach dem Absetzen der Testosteron-Spiegel wieder normalisiert hat. Dies hängt vom Alter des Patienten ab. Deshalb würde ich es mit den 28 Tagen nicht so genau nehmen, der Testosteronspiegel ist ja viele Wochen nach den 28 Tagen noch im Kastrationsbereich.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Zitat Georg : "Unangenehm ist die monatliche Spritze. Man braucht auch einen Arzt der 15 Minuten Geduld aufbringt um die Spritze zu verabreichen. Das Pulver löst sich nur schwer auf und es darf nur "gerührt und nicht geschüttelt " werden. Man muss sich merken, wo die letzte Einstichstelle war damit diese nicht wieder verwendet wird. Die Verhärtung ist nach einen Monat nicht vollständig weg".


Genau wegen den von dir angeführten Punkten verpasse ich mir in Übereinkunft mit meinem Urologen die Firmagon-Injektion zuhause seit über 3 Jahren selbst. Zuvor wurde mir das Ding 2 Jahre lang, teilweise geschüttelt und nicht immer optimal plaziert in der Arztpraxis verabreicht, mit dem Ergebnis von noch stärkeren Nebenwirkungen. Seit ich die Spritze selbst aufbereite und plaziere sind die Begleiterscheinungen etwas besser und weniger schwankend.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hier ist eine genaue Beschreibung für Ärzte wie man Firmagon spritzen soll (leider in Englisch): *Firmagon® Dosage & Administration*

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

-* hier* - was in deutsch

FIRMAGON darf NUR unter die Haut (subkutan) injiziert werden. FIRMAGON  darf NICHT in ein Blutgefäß (intravenös) injiziert werden. Es ist dafür  zu sorgen, dass nicht versehentlich in eine Vene gespritzt wird. Die  Injektionsstelle im Bauchbereich wird stets gewechselt.

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Harald,

die Amerikaner machen es (diesmal) aber besser: da sind farbige Bilder dabei wie jeder Schritt auszuführen ist und es gibt sogar noch ein Schulungs-Video dazu. Der Arzt kann sich darüber hinaus noch ein Training bestellen.

Hier sind viele Patienten dagegen unzufrieden mit der Einstichstelle.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lieber Harald,
> 
> die Amerikaner machen es (diesmal) aber besser: da sind farbige Bilder dabei wie jeder Schritt auszuführen ist und es gibt sogar noch ein Schulungs-Video dazu. Der Arzt kann sich darüber hinaus noch ein Training bestellen.
> 
> Hier sind viele Patienten dagegen unzufrieden mit der Einstichstelle.
> 
> Georg


Lieber Georg,

natürlich habe ich die tolle Bilddarstellung der Variante in englisch bewundert, und der Urologe, der mir im Zusammenhang mit der DHB damals das Implantat mit dem Wirkstoff Goserelin (Zoladex) setzte, hat sich selbst ziemlich heftig verletzt bei dem ersten mißlungenen Einstich. Aber er hat das überlebt und bei den folgenden Implantatsversuchen die richtige Kurve bekommen. Übung macht den Meister oder learning by doing.

Gruß Harald

----------


## rolando

> FIRMAGON darf NUR unter die Haut (subkutan) injiziert werden. FIRMAGON  darf NICHT in ein Blutgefäß (intravenös) injiziert werden. Es ist dafür  zu sorgen, dass nicht versehentlich in eine Vene gespritzt wird. Die  Injektionsstelle im Bauchbereich wird stets gewechselt.
> Harald


Wichtig ist eine *tiefe* subkutane Injektion im 45°-Winkel zur Bauchdecke. Spritzt man zu flach, verteilt sich der Wirkstoff zu oberflächlich und verursacht lokal eine ziemlich heftige Rötung und Schwellung.

In Bezug auf die Injektionstelle bin ich inzwischen dazu übergegangen meine Bauchdecke mit dem Nabel als Zentrum in 8 Zonen zu unterteilen - unten li. außen/unten li. innen/..../oben re.außen/oben re. innen. So erreiche ich ein maximales Zeitfenster bis ich wieder an der selben Stelle spritze. Verhärtungen und bleibende knotige Veränderungen im Gewebe lassen sich dennoch nicht vermeiden. 

Irgendwann werden mir wohl die Injektionstellen ausgehen. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

vielleicht wäre eine "Testosterone-guided ADT" etwas für Dich. Dabei wird nach einer Spritze überprüft wie lange das Testosteron im Kastrationsbereich bleibt und erst wenn es diesen verlässt eine neue Spritze gegeben. Wie mir die Ferring Mitarbeiterin in Magdeburg sagte: "Wieso fragen Sie mich wie schnell sich das Testosteron wieder erholt, manchmal erholt sich das Testosteron gar nicht mehr".

Study of testosterone-guided androgen deprivation therapy in management of prostate cancer
Sie berichtet, dass die Hälfte der Patienten noch nach einem Jahr noch unter 50 ng/dl lag.

Prostate cancer: Testosterone-guided ADT for prostate cancer

"Luteinizing-hormone-releasing hormone (LHRH) agonists as androgen
deprivation therapy (ADT) for men with advanced prostate cancer are usually
administered indefinitely on a fixed schedule. However, using testosterone
level to guide ADT in these patients could lead to reductions in cost and
some symptomatic improvements."

Georg

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Roland,
> 
> vielleicht wäre eine "Testosterone-guided ADT" etwas für Dich. Dabei wird nach einer Spritze überprüft wie lange das Testosteron im Kastrationsbereich bleibt und erst wenn es diesen verlässt eine neue Spritze gegeben. Wie mir die Ferring Mitarbeiterin in Magdeburg sagte: "Wieso fragen Sie mich wie schnell sich das Testosteron wieder erholt, manchmal erholt sich das Testosteron gar nicht mehr".
> 
> Study of testosterone-guided androgen deprivation therapy in management of prostate cancer
> Sie berichtet, dass die Hälfte der Patienten noch nach einem Jahr noch unter 50 ng/dl lag.


Der Knackpunkt ist, das bei agressiveren Tumoren der Testosteronwert unter 20 ng/ml liegen sollte!
Nach 3 Jahren Dauer-ADT erholt sich der Wert aber in der Tat nur noch selten.

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte kein ganzes Jahr ADT gemacht und erst vier Monate nach der letzten Firmagon Spritze wieder 0,21 ng/dl erreicht.

Eine testosteron-geführte ADT macht wohl nur Sinn, wenn man die monatlichen Einstichstellen vermeiden will. Solange man mit dem Testosteron unter 0,2 liegt fühlt man sich nicht gut, mit oder ohne Spritze.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Ich habe Firmagon® wieder aufgeben müssen, da die Nebenwirkungen extrem waren. Trotz diverser Injektionsverfahren hat sich eine stark juckende Hautrötung nicht vermeiden lassen, die erst etwa 1 Woche nach der Injektion abgeklungen ist. Unter der Haut entwickelte sich eine Kartoffel große Verhärtung Bin dann wieder zu Pamorelin gewechselt. Mit etwas Ergänzung bekomme ich mein Testosteron damit auch unter 0.1ng/ml. Im nächsten iADt Zyklus werde ich eher Pamorelin/Abiraterone eine Chance geben, als mich wieder mit Firmagon zu quälen  das scheint noch besser zu sein (*Stampede/Latitude*).

----------


## rolando

Lieber Georg,

zunächst einmal danke für deinen Hinweis. 
Aber den Versuch das Testosteron ansteigen lassen - auch wenn es nur auf niedrigem Niveau passiert - werde ich sicherlich nicht unternehmen. Ich möchte den PCa-Zellen keinesfalls auch nur die geringste Chance geben wieder aktiv zu werden. Die kontinuierliche ADT funktioniert beim mir bislang gut, auch wenn ich mir aufgrund des PSA-negativen Tumorgeschehens nicht wirklich sicher er sein kann, ob da nicht völlig im Verborgenen, ohne entspechenden PSA-Anstieg, etwas vor sich geht. Mein absolut tiefer Testosteronspiegel von 0,03 ng/ml durch Firmagon ist für mich die beste Gewähr für eine möglichst lang wirkende ADT-Erstlinientherapie. So sehen es wohl auch einige neuere Studien zum Hormonentzug.

Ich handle hier nach dem Motto: *"never change a running system"*. Falls tatsächlich keine Stellen mehr für die Injektionen zu finden wären oder auch meine Toleranzgrenze gegenüber den Nebenwirkungen der Firmagon-Spritze überschritten werden sollte, neige ich eher noch dazu, mich einer Orchiektomie zu unterziehen. Ob chemische oder chirurgische Kastration, der Unterschied liegt ohnehin nur in der psychischen Verarbeitung der unumkehrbarer Situation beim chirurgischen Eingriff.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## rolando

> Zitat Georg: "Solange man mit dem Testosteron unter 0,2 liegt fühlt man sich nicht gut, mit oder ohne Spritze."


Ich glaube, man kann sich irgendwie auch an den Zustand gewöhnen. Der Wechsel zwischen einem höheren und einem tiefen Testosteronspiegel, wie bei der iADT, lässt einen den Unterschied deutlich empfinden. 

Ich vergleiche die Situation mit einem Menschen der immer in Armut leben muss und diesen Umstand gar nicht als extrem schlimm empfindet, mit einer anderen Person, die öfter zwischen Armut und Reichtum wechselt und dadurch den Zustand des Armseins als besonders unerträglich wahrnimmt. Ein ähnliches Beispiel kann ich noch aus eigenem Erleben anfügen. Ich leide unter einem Verlust des Geruchssinn, d.h. ich rieche wegen Verlegung des Riechepithels durch Schleimhautwucherungen nichts. Durch eine zeitweilige, hochdosierte Kortisontherapie kann ich Verhältnisse schaffen, bei denen ich über ein kurzes Zeitintervall hinweg tatsächlich wieder Gerüche wahrnehme. Leider verschwindet der Effekt nach Reduktion der Kortisontherapie sehr rasch wieder. Diese Phase empfinde ich als deutlich schlimmer, als einfach ständig ohne Geruchssinn zu sein.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## rolando

> Ich habe Firmagon® wieder aufgeben müssen, da die Nebenwirkungen extrem waren. Trotz diverser Injektionsverfahren hat sich eine stark juckende Hautrötung nicht vermeiden lassen, die erst etwa 1 Woche nach der Injektion abgeklungen ist. Unter der Haut entwickelte sich eine Kartoffel große Verhärtung Bin dann wieder zu Pamorelin gewechselt. Mit etwas Ergänzung bekomme ich mein Testosteron damit auch unter 0.1ng/ml. Im nächsten iADt Zyklus werde ich eher Pamorelin/Abiraterone eine Chance geben, als mich wieder mit Firmagon zu quälen  das scheint noch besser zu sein.


Die Nebenwirkungen von Firmagon sind bei mir, in der von dir hier beschrieben Weise, ebenfalls grenzwertig. Ich kann sie eigentlich nur aus der festen Überzeugung heraus tolerieren, dass Firmagon das PCa-Geschehen in meinem Fall am besten in Schach hält.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hauptsache die Therapie, die man sich ausgesucht hat, wirkt gut.

Ich habe wenig Probleme mit der Einstichstelle gehabt, aber mein Dorfarzt hatte auch Zeit dafür, die Spritze zu geben. Allerdings hat er wohl auch nicht langsam 30 Sekunden lang den Spritzeninhalt hineingedrückt und dann nach der Spritze weiter die Haut an der Einstichstelle 15 Sekunden zusammengedrückt damit sich die Einstichstelle wieder schließt. Letztlich ist das Verfahren für die übliche Praxishektik zu aufwändig.

Ansonsten fand ich die Nebenwirkungen nicht so schlimm, entsprachen denen, die im Ersten Rat geschildert werden.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Hauptsache die Therapie, die man sich ausgesucht hat, wirkt gut.


Das Spektrum der Therapiewahl ist leider häufig kein Wunschkonzert, sondern es unterliegt, je nach vorliegendem Krankheitstadium, einer mehr oder weniger starken Limitierung. Man sollte dann eben versuchen, das Beste daraus zu machen. Manchmal muss man evtl. eintretende Nebenwirkungen zugunsten von deutlich längerer Rezidivfreiheit oder einer kurativen Behandlung einfach akzeptieren. 

Diese Einsicht vermisse ich beim einen oder anderen Betroffenen im Forum. 

Roland

----------


## Georg_

> Im nächsten iADt Zyklus werde ich eher Pamorelin/Abiraterone eine Chance geben


Himisha Beltram von Weill Cornell Medicine hat auf der Prosca in Lissabon hinter den Einsatz von Abiraterone und Enzalutamid ein Fragezeichen gesetzt. Unser Tumor ist ja eine Krankheit die um ihr Leben kämpft und immer wieder neue Resistenzen bildet. Offenbar ist ein neuroendokriner Tumor eine nicht ganz seltene Form der Resistenz auf Abiraterone:





Bei Auftreten von neuroendokrinem Tumor ist die Überlebenszeit stark reduziert. Beltram berichtet, dass beim Lungenkrebs als Resistenz in 15-20% der Fälle "Small Cell Lung Cancer", also kleinzelliger Lungenkrebs, auftritt, der dem neuroendokrinen Tumor sehr ähnelt.

Georg

Hier der ganze Vortrag (ziemlich anspruchsvoll) "Neuroendocrine prostate cancer: what does it mean?"

----------


## Stefan1

> Solange man mit dem Testosteron unter 0,2 liegt fühlt man sich nicht gut, mit oder ohne Spritze.
> Georg


Moins,
mein  Testosteron ist  < 0,03 und ich fühle mich sauwohl, nicht anders als vor der Krebs Diagnose . . .

das Liebesleben das war vorher anders . . . aber sonst . . .

oder ist das mit meiner Therapie was anderes ?

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

fühlen ist subjektiv, das hätte ich wohl anders formulieren sollen. Ich meinte man leidet mehr oder weniger unter den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie.

Ich freue mich aber für Dich, wenn Du Dich sauwohl fühlst!

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan,
> Ich freue mich aber für Dich, wenn Du Dich sauwohl fühlst!
> Georg


. . . noch fühle ich mich " sauwohl "
ich weiß aber daß es noch anders kommen wird, an eine Chemo darf ich garnicht denken . . .

wünsche Dir alles Gute und allen anderen auch .

----------


## HGROES

> Ich habe Firmagon® wieder aufgeben müssen, da die Nebenwirkungen extrem waren. Trotz diverser Injektionsverfahren hat sich eine stark juckende Hautrötung nicht vermeiden lassen, die erst etwa 1 Woche nach der Injektion abgeklungen ist. Unter der Haut entwickelte sich eine Kartoffel große Verhärtung Bin dann wieder zu Pamorelin gewechselt. Mit etwas Ergänzung bekomme ich mein Testosteron damit auch unter 0.1ng/ml. Im nächsten iADt Zyklus werde ich eher Pamorelin/Abiraterone eine Chance geben, als mich wieder mit Firmagon zu quälen  das scheint noch besser zu sein (*Stampede/Latitude*).


Ich nehme Abiraterone ohne "die Spritze" und mein Testosteronwert liegt ebenfalls unter 0,1ng/ml. Wozu also Firmagon, Pamorelin und Co?

Horst Günter

----------


## LowRoad

> Himisha Beltram von Weill Cornell Medicine hat auf der Prosca in Lissabon hinter den Einsatz von Abiraterone und Enzalutamid ein Fragezeichen gesetzt...


*Nein* Georg, er fragt sich lediglich, ob der Anteil der nicht AR-getriebenen Tumore unter Abiraterone zunimmt. Das ist mit Sicherheit so, aber ob es einer von zweien oder einer von 100.000 ist, das wissen wir nicht - und wie lange das dauert auch nicht, und was es bedeutet ebenfalls nicht. Was wir aber wissen ist, dass Prostatakrebs Betroffene ihre Lebenszeit durch Abiraterone verlängern. Früh eingesetzt mehr als später, das ist Level-1 Evidenz!

----------


## LowRoad

> Wozu also Firmagon, Pamorelin und Co?


In frühen Studien zu Abiraterone hat man gesehen, dass die Kombination von Abiraterone mit einem LHRH Analoga vorteilhaft für die Patienten ist, d.h. besser wirkt. Die Theorie dazu geht über die Unterdrückung von LH, da Prostatkrebs auch LH Rezeptoren besitzt, die die Progression antreiben können. Die Kombination von Abiraterone/Prednisone mit einem LHRH Analoga ist heute Standard und sollte so immer angeboten werden!

----------


## HGROES

> In frühen Studien zu Abiraterone hat man gesehen, dass die Kombination von Abiraterone mit einem LHRH Analoga vorteilhaft für die Patienten ist, d.h. besser wirkt. Die Theorie dazu geht über die Unterdrückung von LH, da Prostatkrebs auch LH Rezeptoren besitzt, die die Progression antreiben können. Die Kombination von Abiraterone/Prednisone mit einem LHRH Analoga ist heute Standard und sollte so immer angeboten werden!


Danke!

Horst Günter

----------


## HGROES

Deshalb nehme ich zusätzlich einen 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (Dustateride)

----------


## Urologe

> Deshalb nehme ich zusätzlich einen 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (Dustateride)


5AR zusätzliche zu Abiraterone nicht sinnvoll, weil Abi schon vorher den Syntheseweg komplett blockiert ...
(eine zweite Strassensperre hinter der Ersten hat in der Regel keinen Einfluss mehr auf den Verkehr)

s.u. 

http://www.springermedizin.at/cms/la...pics/59400.gif

----------


## LowRoad

> Deshalb nehme ich zusätzlich einen 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (Dustateride)


Das ist eine völlig andere Idee, die ich auch *schon mal angesprochen hatte*:




> *Abiraterone + High-Dose Dutasteride*
> Vor Jahren schon hatte Dr. Myers darauf hingewiesen, dass es ein paar  Patienten gibt, die gut auf die Ergänztung mit einem 5ARI, wie  beispielsweise Dutateride (Avodart®) ansprechen. Es scheint in  fortgeschrittenen Stadien offensichtlich einen Umweg zur intertumoralen  Synthese von Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) zu geben, die nicht Testosteron  als Ausgangsmaterial benötigt[1]. Dieser alternative Syntheseweg könnte  evt. mit einem 5ARI geblockt werden. Die Studiendaten sind dazu aber  nicht eindeutig:
> 
> Philip W. Kantoff (Dana-Farber Cancer Institute) untersuchte 40  Patienten, die neben Abiraterone 3.5mg Dutasteride/Tag erhielten:
> 
> _Conclusions: 
> The addition of dutasteride to therapy with AA is feasible and may  enhance the efficacy of AA, though further investigation is warranted.  The selection for tumor cells expressing progesterone-activated mutant  ARs is a mechanism of resistance to AA
> _ 
> Ein 2014 Genitourinary Cancers Symposium Abstract von Rana R. McKay  kommt dagegen zu der Erkenntnis, dass sich die Ergebnisse durch die  Ergänzung von 3.5mg Dutasteride pro Tag nicht verbessern ließen.
> ...


Die LHRH Analoga Ergänzung sollte trotzdem weiter erfolgen!

----------


## Andreas S.

Nach zweieinhalb Jahren Xtandi stieg mein PSA von < 0,03 allmählich auf 0,4 an. Ich habe Xtandi abgesetzt und ließ bei PSA 3,5 ein PSMA-PET/CT machen. Ergebnis: 2 neue Läsionen leuchteten im Mediastinum im Vergleich zur Voruntersuchung 2014 auf. Im restlichen Körper nach wie vor kein Nachweis von PCa-Metastasen.

Seit 4 Wochen bin ich nun auf Abirateron (Zytiga) 1000mg Monotherapie (ohne LHRH, das hält mein Uro-Professor in meinem Fall für überflüssig) + 2 x 0,5mg Prednison + Avodart 0,5. PSA-Abfall seitdem von 5,0 auf 0,34. Testo 0,16, Tendenz fallend. Die Nebenwirkungen sind im Vergleich zu Enzalutamid wesentlich besser zu tolerieren, die Fatigue hält sich in Grenzen, auch die Impulsivität, Vorhaben umzusetzen und nicht im Sessel sitzenzubleiben sowie die Gedächtnisleistung sind wesentlich besser. Ich hoffe, die Tendenz setzt sich fort. Allerdings habe ich mir mit den 4 Pillen eine schmerzhafte Gastritis zugezogen und habe seit gestern die Dosis auf 250mg (eine Tablette) reduziert, gleichzeitig mit dem oft zitierten Frühstück von 300 Kcal und 7% Fett, (in meinem Fall Haferschleim mit Fettzusatz), das die Schmerzen bereits abklingen lässt.


Hierzu werde ich einen gesonderten Thread zum Erfahrungsaustausch über Erfahrungen und Rezepte für Zytiga zu Mahlzeiten eröffnen oder den alten Thread fortsetzen, falls Interesse besteht. Antworten gerne auch als PN.

Andreas

----------


## HGROES

Sehr schön lieber Andreas,

seit 5 Monaten nehme ich eine reduzierte Dosis (250 mg) zum "Abendbrot". Testosteron immer < 0,1 ng/ml und PSA kontinuierlich Richtung Süden (von 22.8 -> 9,2, bei mir ist die Prostata noch an Bord).  

Horst Günter

----------

